# اهديكم MasterCam_Training_CD_v9_Video Tutorials



## MDREAM (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخواني اهديكم شرحا متميزا للبرنامج الرائع MasterCAM














و الشرح عبارة عن ملفات فيديو  اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها

تم ارفاق ملف تورنت

http://rapidshare.com/files/29068182/MasterCam_Training_CD_v9.rar.html

ملاحظة: الشرح على MasterCAM V 9.0

الباسوورد الخاص بفتح الملف هو

MDREAM​
تحياتي لكم :77: :77:​


----------



## productique (3 مايو 2007)

merci it 's verry verry good


----------



## belaid (3 مايو 2007)

I can not open the file with the password MDREAM
CHOKRAN


----------



## MDREAM (5 مايو 2007)

العفو منكم

واتمنى لكم الاستفادة

تحياتي لكم

Mdream


----------



## MDREAM (5 مايو 2007)

belaid قال:


> I can not open the file with the password MDREAM
> CHOKRAN



يسلموا اخي عالمرور

الباسوورد صحيح :76: 

لكن يجب عليك تشغيل مفتاح الـ Caps Lock الموجود على لوحة المفاتيح :77: 

تحياتي لك

MDREAM
:78:


----------



## joe2010 (15 مايو 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
تسلم يدك يا اخي الفاضل Mdream
جزاك الله خيراً 
اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## MDREAM (29 مايو 2007)

العفو منكم و يسلموا عالمرور

تحياتي لكم

Mdream


----------



## nadoosh (31 مايو 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## MDREAM (30 يونيو 2007)

nadoosh قال:


> thanks alot



welcom:14:


----------



## ENGINEER_AHMED (22 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك اخى على هذه الاسطرانه الرائعه ولكن يوجد عند مشكله فبعد التنزيل يوجد مشكله فى فك الضغط وتظهر رساله تطلب السى دى فارجو ان تدلنى ماذا افعل وجزاك الله كل الخير:4: :80:


----------



## gamehdi (31 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الفيديو لايعمل عندي :80:


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي من العراق (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ً


----------



## علي من العراق (12 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## MDREAM (11 سبتمبر 2007)

العفو منكم 

و يسلموا عالردود

تحياتي لكم

و رمضان كريم

Mdream


----------



## احمد سيد عبده (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا شكرا اريد اي كتاب عن تعليم الماستركام لاني في ورطة فانا اعمل رسام كوريل وتم اضافة ماكينة سي ان سي في عملي ولابد من ان اعمل عليها هل تعليم الماستر كام صعب ولا سهل وياريت لو فيه كتاب يكون افضل ولو بالعربي يكون اجمل وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جهودك مشكورة أخي
جزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## عاي علي (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراُ جدا


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## آصف زهير (4 مارس 2010)

Thanks a lot but I can not download this file
please can you upload it to another site


----------



## SHARKAWY_333 (16 مارس 2010)

I wantشرحا متميزا artcam for turning


----------



## ammar-kh (16 مارس 2010)

يا رجل اتقي الله
رابط تورنت يعني 50 كيلو بايت و رافعى على الرابيد شير 
امزح معك
شكرا على الدروس اعتقد اني احمله نفسها الان
هل حجمها 230 ميجا تقريبا
ام659
ام898

فقط لاتكد ان كانت نفسها

شكرا


----------

